# How to get noticed in the horse community?



## Horse.Crazy (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey everyone,
I live in a place where the equine community is very small-especially in dressage. This causes a lot of drama and gossip issues so I try my best not do anything that others would pick apart and essentially make me the outcast, but I still want to progress and I want to be noticed by people so that eventually I can start my own business (which I can’t do if I have no clients). Any tips for standing out and getting my name out there without getting involved in any of the petty games?


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

I wouldn’t focus on getting noticed at this point.

focus on solidifying your riding, take any chance to ride with new trainers and progress. At this point setting short term and long term goals that keep you moving forward is the best option.
Truthfully it does not matter your location there will always be drama and someone who wants to talk or doesn’t agree with what you do/say. Just focus on you and doing your best.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

1. Always be kind to your horses, while still maintaining good horsemanship.
2. Always have a good attitude, whether you stay on top or end up in the dirt.
3. Always be willing to learn, and never be set on having one way always be the best way.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What ClearDonkey said. Make good professional habits now, they will stand you in good stead down the road. 

Here's some more to add to the list:

Don't gossip. Listen to learn, but don't offer your opinion unless asked. 
Give more than you get, but don't let yourself be used (this is rampant in the horse world). 
Ride a lot of different horses, and always try to improve them while you have them.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

The traditional route to becoming a horse pro is to work for one and become their indispensable protege.

The difference between being a decent rider who is good with horses and being a successful pro is huge.

Going from client/student to putting out your shingle as a professional in Dressage (or anything competitive/technical) is a sure way to get plenty of snark and is potentially a career ending move.

Virtually anyone you have heard of has done the apprenticeship/protege thing. Real talk, a person isn’t a Dressage Pro unless they cancompete with other Dressage Pros.

So that’s my opinion on the most realistic path for what you want to do.

Agree with others. Have a personal no drama/gossip/rumors/dirt spreading policy. The horse world is small and those people live to bash so and so for what they heard. Professional polite and top of your game is the only viable way to act.

Good luck!


----------

